# الاوناش البرجية



## has2009 (7 يناير 2010)

الاوناش البرجية
الملف رقم 1
وتابعوا باقى الملفات وجميع انواع المخاطر 
واخواتى الاعزاء جميع ال data والدورات الحاصل عليها متاحة للجميع لتعم الفائدة للجميع
ارجو الدعاء 
وارجو الدعاء لاخى العزيز بالرحمة و المغفرة


----------



## علي الحميد (7 يناير 2010)

ملف جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tomasz (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والاكثر من رائع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذا الملف المفيد
نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## sayed555 (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ونرجو المزيد من المعلومات في مجال الامن والسلامه نظرا لعدم خبره الكثير من الزملاء في هذا المجال المهم وخاصة في المواقع المهمه مما ينتج عنه الكثير من الكوارث .


----------



## مصراوى وأفتخر (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (13 يناير 2010)

ملف رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## safety113 (15 يناير 2010)

هنالك ملف ممتاز عن الرافعات البرجية
على الرابط التالي:
http://hseq.forumotions.com/montada-f38/topic-t724.htm#3679


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (13 فبراير 2010)

الف 100000000000000000000 شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ملف رائع في انتظار المزيد


----------



## عمروصلاح (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م/محمودابراهيم (19 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر ......................ارجو المزيد


----------



## شعاع نوور (21 أبريل 2010)

موضوع صغير ورائع جدااا..

تحياتي..


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمواضيع الاخرىالتى قمت بانزالها


----------



## large_arch (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد فتحي امام (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك افادك الله


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaaalaraby (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بعلمك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً - وغفر الله لاخيك ورحمه وتجاوز عن سيئاته ونسال الله المغفرة للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## afares10 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## ابيار بن حصاني (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور والله يبارك فيك انا استفة كثير من هالموقع


----------



## الضوضاء (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على الملف فعلاً ملف راثع


----------



## ecc1010 (9 مايو 2011)

اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم ولى خيارنا ولا تولى شرارنا
اللهم أمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (9 مايو 2011)

شكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (19 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم و رحم الله اخيك رحمة واسعة


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك اللة خير اخى الكريم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء....


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 00egypt00 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## 00egypt00 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جماعة انا عندي بحث عن الاوناش البرجية ومش عار اجيب منين الداتا و بحث كمان عن معدات النقل الافقى!! حد يقدر يساعدني؟ عشان المفروض التسليم بكرة!!


----------



## vtc_sgl (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس سمير (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك وتغمد الله اخوك وكل اموات المسلمين بواسع رحمته ومغفرته


----------



## aaar (9 أبريل 2012)

*ملف رائع جدا شكرا
*


----------



## hema3 (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo_vb (31 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم تسلم ايدك على الموضوع بس كان لى طلب انا عاوز ايه هى تعليمات معايرة الونش البرجى يعنى لما اجى اعاير الونش اعمل ايه


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

اللهم ارحم أخانا العزيز رحمة واسعه واسكنه الله فسيح جناته


----------

